# Too sweet deal on 350Z.......Advice??



## z-amour (May 13, 2006)

Dear 350Z'ers,

I am a big fan of 350Z. Just as much as I like it, I got an offer to purchase a 2003 350Z Nismo with 45,000 miles on it for $7,000. I asked him why is he giving it away for such a dirt cheap price and he said that is beacuase of financial problems. Besides a sweet deal like this, what you have to say about the whole situation and would you recommend me to get any technical checks done. (I have heard about the Car Fax 150 point check for $100, etc.)

Any advice is very helpful.

Also.... The car is in a different state than the one I live in and I have only pics of it. And I really like the car in the pics. I expressed my interest and he has been patiently waiting for me. Also he said that I could come over and see the car and take it to a dealership and get it checked and only then can we finalise the transaction.

Thank you! This is a great forum!!


----------



## z-amour (May 13, 2006)

Also what are the documents that I need to make sure that I get.
Thanks!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

that sounds too good to be true... i would fly my butt over there.. before you even get there find nissan dealerships in the area so he doesn't take you to the one he knows .. just in case he's got a guy who may hide things from you etc... do the carfax and get under that car real good .. look for a repaired chassi... you never know maybe he wrecked the car and had someone he knew fix it.... maybe the car was in a flood... maybe the car does not have a clean title or was involved in some sort of illegal shit and was confiscated or something ... i'm pretty sure a carfax report could tell you all this but be smart... go look at the car first .. take it to the dealer you choose.. NOT him.. have it inspected.. same inspection they do to certify it when they want to sell a used car.. look for signs of new carpets.. carpets get replaced when the car floods .. look for signs of abnormal rust.. inside trunk undercarriage, does the car smell humid..? does it start up without a problem .. ?

if you get the car checked out and everything comes back good.. go for it.. you got your self a kick ass car for a hard to find deal.. 

good luck .. and i hope everything works out for you


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

something doesn't sound right. Salvage title?


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

sounds like a scam to me, i hear about stuff like this all the time unless you've seen the car in person and talked to the guy in person don't believe a word he's saying


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It's really your decision, and we're all here to give you our opinions. If it was me, I would let this "too good to be true" deal go. That car, for that price, has some problems. If not, then the guy selling it has some. Look at the KBB value on the car, look at the money invested in it. IMO, he is trying to unload it on someone else.


----------



## z-amour (May 13, 2006)

*But Car Fax report is clean....*



chimmike said:


> something doesn't sound right. Salvage title?



But the Car Fax report is pretty clean. It doesnt say anything negative in the report. The only thing though is that there are 3 owners for this car until now. ... it pretty much changed hands every year!!! Are there problems that could exist that do not enter into the CarFax report (the one that we do online.) 

Also there seems to be a 150 point check that CarFax does on the "actual" car, which I would like to get it done - which costs about $100. Any clue about that? Do you think I would still need to see the car - or should I sign some kind of a deal with him?

Appreciate it Guyz..... just want to find a the right line!!!!

Cheers


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

You should definately SEE the car before you buy it. Drive it, inspect it, have a mechanic of YOUR choosing check it out, and get the CarFax inspection done. It is possible the car has been repaired and not entered into CarFax, I did it with my Altima. Friend of mine owns a local bodyshop, and did the work for me. There are lots of things that "could" be wrong, it's just finding out what. It pretty much comes down to the car is WAY underpriced, so beware...


----------

